# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Πρόβλημα σε MacBook

## gt1

Έχω ένα macbook pro του 2011 έχει πρόβλημα η μια θύρα usb μια δουλεύει μια όχι τροφοδοσία δίνει όμως κανονικά το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχει αναφερθεί πολλές φορές σε διάφορα forum χωρίς να έχει βρεθεί μόνιμη λύση πέραν τις αντικατάστασης τις μητρικής που και πάλι το ξανά παρουσίασε.

----------

